# Adding 1qt tranny fluid into engine before oil change (anyone try this?)



## Jon718 (Aug 14, 2007)

I heard from a a friend that putting in a qt of tranny fluid (not sure what type specifically) and running it for 50-100 miles before you change your oil helps to clean out internals due to the high detergent content in transmission fluids. 
I'm coming up on my next oil change and would like to try this. Anyone tried this before?


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: Adding 1qt tranny fluid into engine before oil change (Jon718)*

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh... never take that friends advice again http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif if something is designed to work in a transmission, its probably the best idea to keep it there... 
if you change your oil religiously, then you need not worry about sludge. if you have a sketchy service history, try an engine cleaning product designed for use in an actual engine.


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Adding 1qt tranny fluid into engine before oil change (rhouse181)*

That is a terrible idea.


----------



## 1.8TTT (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Adding 1qt tranny fluid into engine before oil change (bcze1)*

its fine. trans oil is full of excellent detergents to clean your motor. Only complete and utter IDIOTS use engine flushes. I do the ATF thing to my vr every summer. runs like a top.


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

It doesn't strike me as a particularly good idea.


----------



## nowiki (May 30, 2009)

*Re: Adding 1qt tranny fluid into engine before oil change (Jon718)*

Why not just follow VW's reccommended maintenance schedule with real oil, and drive happy? It's always worked for me. They have proven that they know what they are talking about.
IF IT AIN'T BROKE - DON'T FIX IT.


----------



## Jon718 (Aug 14, 2007)

just wanted to bump this back up, for those who have followed this procedure, is there a specific type of ATF fluid to use? Dextron III, IV , V? Syn or non syn (I currently have syn oil in my Jetta now)


----------



## hockey57 (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Adding 1qt tranny fluid into engine before oil change (Jon718)*

Yes I've heard of it. A qt sounds like alot. It's an old trick from the carburated v8s of the muscle car era. Trani fluid has a lot of detergent. Did it in an old 327 about twice a year. As it would carbon up from to easy of driving. And oil would get real nasty. The new cars burn way to clean for this to be needed. keep driven


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Adding 1qt tranny fluid into engine before oil change (hockey57)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hockey57* »_...Trani fluid has a lot of detergent....

Can any one point to something authoritative to support this? It sounds totally fishy to me on common sense grounds: why should a tranny fluid have detergents? there are no combustion by-products, no carbon or similar contamination sources to worry about in a tranny, it just makes no sense. 
What auto tranny fluids DO have are friction modifiers that help the clutches grab while shifting. Maybe they grind away at the varnish...and rings and bearings that weren't designed to work with such 'lubricants'.
That said, I have heard of this before too...I've also heard of people putting brake fluid in auto trannies. And peanut butter in radiators. Go figure.
I'll stick to known quality products designed for the purpose, used in accordance to their instructions. Just seems smarter to me.


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: Adding 1qt tranny fluid into engine before oil change (BuddyWh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BuddyWh* »_
And peanut butter in radiators. 

haha, waaaaaaa? primitive stop leak? 
if you use quality oils at reasonable change intervals, there is no need for this tran fluid nonsense...


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Adding 1qt tranny fluid into engine before oil change (rhouse181)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rhouse181* »_
haha, waaaaaaa? primitive stop leak? 

think so...I've also heard pepper...and eggs as a stop leak. Who ever thought working on a car could tweek our gastronomic fancies so.
But back on topic: I also agree that reasonable changes with quality oil and you shouldn't need any kinda flush but I've had situations. At any rate, I'd never use tranny fluid unless I had plans to junk the heap soon after anyway.



_Modified by BuddyWh at 10:41 AM 6-22-2009_


----------



## Hornet49 (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: Adding 1qt tranny fluid into engine before oil change (Jon718)*

This procedure was used a lot in the 50s and 60s...DON'T do it on today's cars!!!!!


----------



## Bryan127 (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Adding 1qt tranny fluid into engine before oil change (Hornet49)*

I've heard about a cap full or two maybe...same principal as seafoam...but an entire QT. seems completely ridiculous. I had done it a few years back when I bought an ABA off of a moron and needed to free up a sticky lifter or two. It worked well with no observed problems and removed a good amount of sludge.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Adding 1qt tranny fluid into engine before oil change (Bryan127)*

as long as u use syn oil, and dont shut ur engine off as soon as ur done beating on it all the time, u shouldnt have much sludge, if any.
i wouldnt ever use an engine flush on a turbo charged car... When i first started driving, my sis's boyfriend had a turbo charged Mustang that he LOVED... he taught me to drive in it and change oil and blah blah blah..
well, to get to the point: we put some of this flush engine crap in his car and all seemed fine... we drained his oil, changed the filter, filled her back up and cranked her up...
sounded ok... for about 3 seconds then the LOUDEST most horrible metal screech ive ever heard in my life started coming from his turbo.
the screech went on for about 10 seconds... and about a week later, his bearings were toast and his car made a WOOOOOOOOOOOH sound everywhere it went.
either just use seafoam to clean it, or change ur oil. anything else is really risky and useless unless ur engine is freaking filthy... and even then, just change the oil more frequently and the problem will solve itself.


----------



## jediv6 (Oct 19, 2006)

why not just run diesel spec oil in it for a bit, vw505 stuff.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (jediv6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jediv6* »_why not just run diesel spec oil in it for a bit, vw505 stuff.

if the OP is running a VW502.00 oil, more than likely it it is also a vw505.00 oil as well.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*Re: (GT17V)*

idk about that.
I think most 505.00s can pass for the 502.00, but not all 502.00 can pass for 505.00
maybe im wrong, but if they were all the exact same, why would they move to a different spec?
i honestly dont see why running a bit of diesel spec oil would really hurt. same idea, except higher sulfur in diesel.
idk tho. im not too knowledgeable on oil tbh. I just use what i have seen and heard work.


----------



## Jon718 (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey guys thanks for all your replies and comments, I presently have M1 High Mileage 10W40 Syn. I switched over during the summer as I was using M1 OW40.
Now here is another question, there is a local auto shop that is closing down near me and they are selling M1 5W40 Syn (Turbo Diesel) oil for sale at $3.20/each. Is it possible that I can run this in my 1.8T?


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: (Jon718)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jon718* »_Hey guys thanks for all your replies and comments, I presently have M1 High Mileage 10W40 Syn. I switched over during the summer as I was using M1 OW40.
Now here is another question, there is a local auto shop that is closing down near me and they are selling M1 5W40 Syn (Turbo Diesel) oil for sale at $3.20/each. Is it possible that I can run this in my 1.8T? 

snatch it up... the 5w40 turbo diesel oil has some good detergents and antiwear additives... it also is less prone to shearing than the 0w40. imo, its an all around better oil than the 0w40 you are using now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The Stallion (Aug 4, 2009)

so is diesel oil better for audi/vw than other syns?


----------



## Jon718 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (The Stallion)*

good ques... 
i went ahead anyway and brought 6 qts of M1 5W40 for $3.50/qt. I brought the extra qt since my Jetta seems to burn through a qt ever 1.2k miles


----------

